# This flushing business.............



## fesuvious (Jun 9, 2008)

So, proud new RV owner and Im certainly kicking the c*ap out of these forums....

Next question;
I am fully aware that the grey tank is to be used to flush out the hose after emptying the black tank...

However the way in which some threads on here are worded it makes me think there is a technique for actually flushing out the black tank itself..? Is there, can the grey tank contents be pumped *into*, and then *from* the black?

Also, along with the main outlet points for grey and black there are another couple of small lines with valves.. These are low level drains? To completely empty each tank? Is this correct?

All and any advice appreciated


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

hi Fes

I think I will use a hose in my black (via you know where) after I next empty it.. as a basic flush... maybe a drop of fairy...

I can't help with the low taps, as mine doesn't seem to have these..

John


----------



## Busty (Apr 3, 2008)

The grey tank only flushes out the piping used in common by both tanks.
It doesnt pass through the black tank.
Sounds like the small valves you refer to are the drain off valves for the pump and the cold water storage tank. There is also a drain plug on the water heating tank if left in winter.

Busty


----------



## 103356 (Mar 11, 2007)

If you leave the black valve open when you open the grey valve (after the black has finished emptying of course!!) then the back wash will flush out the black tank. The effectiveness does depend on the position of your black outlet valve in relation to the tank itself though, and the relative height of the grey and black tanks, but should work on the majority of RVs. Once all grey water has emptied, I close the grey valve and flush out the black tank with about 5 gallons of fresh water, from a plastic container. Result, very clean black tank every time, as well as clean hoses.


----------

